

Ask HN: ChatRoulette to win prizes? - Chabbler.com - richiepryor

Hey all,<p>Some friends and I just launched a dick-free ChatRoulette (moderated, selection algos, and user-feedback), at Chabbler.com.<p>It works great, but we're not getting enough users on at a time to avoid repeats.<p>Any ideas on marketing?  FB ads are getting clickthrough rates of .03%, doesn't seem worth it.<p>Thanks!
======
danvoell
Either dick-free is a typo or a poor description of your users.

